# Lance Armstrong crashed out in the Vuelta a Castilla y León



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Possible broken collar bone? See twitter feed here.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeap. I saw it. He might have broken something. Bummer. Hope he gets back soon.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

If it is a collarbone, his Giro might be screwed. Bones usually take around 6 weeks. Damn. 

Like him or hate him, it still sucks and I pity him, just as I pity any racer who goes down injured.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*what*



uzziefly said:


> If it is a collarbone, his Giro might be screwed. Bones usually take around 6 weeks. Damn.
> 
> Like him or hate him, it still sucks and I pity him, just as I pity any racer who goes down injured.


Tyler Hamiliton continued on with a broken collar bone!


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

i just heard on the news about this, no official word yet on what happened.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

The Giro organizers are holding their breath ...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bas said:


> Tyler Hamiliton continued on with a broken collar bone!


He's twice the man Lance is!   

In all seriousness, that was insane stuff by Tyler indeed. And George Hincapie also rode with a fractured wrist one year at a race and the way he pulled was un-freakin-believable as well.

Amazing what adrenalin could do.

Looks like Astana just has one chief lieutenant now in either Contador or Levi, depending on the TT etc as Alberto said. 

Personally, I hope Levi gets it (captain) and wins. It'd be nice for his confidence etc after coming back from a small injury.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> The Giro organizers are holding their breath ...


I'd breathe normally if I were them. They might turn blue if they keep holding it.

He MAY still be able to ride since he could theoretically recover sufficiently enough to race the Giro.

I was looking forward to seeing him in the Giro though.

Oh well, bad luck.

How'd the crash happen?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

By the way, I've never seen so many people (37) viewing a thread at the same time in Pro Cycling.

Oh and, when I first saw the feed, I thought it was a High Road rider just coz I saw yellow. Then I saw the LiveStrong helmet.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=4008306

Not much additional detail yet.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

From Velonews:



> Lance Armstrong crashed hard in Monday’s opening stage of the Castilla y León and first indications appear that he seriously injured his shoulder and might have broken his right collarbone.
> 
> The crash, which occurred on narrow roads at about 150km, took down at least a dozen riders as the peloton was cranking up the chase late in the stage. Afterward, Armstrong was seen crouched on the side of the road cradling his right shoulder before being helped into an ambulance.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Even if he can recover enough to race IN the Giro, it is much less likely he will be able to contest the race, considering the likely training interruption. :-(


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Update: Clean collarbone fracture with no complications.


104 viewing this thread?!! Whoa..


----------



## drewmach (Aug 14, 2006)

From Johan's Twitter:

Crash update on Lance from Castilla y Leon: Clean collarbone fracture without complications. Should be fast recovery. More to come.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

Upper body strength and conditioning paying off hopefully......Get Well Soon!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Pictures at 11!

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20090323/armstrong-cae-abandona-castilla-leon/455839.shtml


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

bummers. that looks like it hurt a bit. (duh).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The Tedinator said:


> Pictures at 11!
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20090323/armstrong-cae-abandona-castilla-leon/455839.shtml


Ah f**@! Damn that looked really painful and it wasn't even the crash sequence.

Surprised he was the only one that abandoned from that wreck. Unless of course the guy smack in the middle in what looks like a rather pink jersey is out too.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Hate him or like him, it won't be good for the Giro if he pulls out of the Giro (likely). I doubt he will quit altogether. Who knows, maybe know he will do the Tour -- and the Vuelta ??? 

OMG! 128 individuals viewing this thread!!!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice cow path that 150+ of the fastest cyclists in the world are racing on there!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

If he didn't want to ride with Contador, why didn't he just say so?


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

well its confirmed. broken CB. thats 4-6 weeks. he can still train I supposed, but this is a serious blow to getting his race legs back


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

He had said that his baby was coming during the Giro and was considering not actually finishing the race anyway. conspiracy theories? anyway, things should heat up for the tour now.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

That makes my old clavicle fracture hurt again. OUCH!!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bad couple weeks for racers, Stuey, Cancellera now Lance. 

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SPORT/03/23/cycling.armstrong/index.html


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Bad couple weeks for racers, Stuey, Cancellera now Lance.]


Don't forget Tyler Farrar


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jd3 said:


> Don't forget Tyler Farrar


Good point, especially with how well he was riding.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*I think it's amazing that Lance has raced so many professional years without breaking a clavicle. Team protection helped quite a bit, but luck had to be a factor as well.*


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

second race in a row where he was in a bad position - first at MSR and now part of a mid-pack frenzy. Not racing like the old LA - one reason he never crashed much or missed a split was always good positioning and team protection (Levi and Contador were at the front and missed getting caught up in the crash).


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Too many years of missed race timing and near 38yr old body...not good.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> He's twice the man Lance is!
> 
> .


.....


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*LA: could win giro and TdF with one arm...*

frankly, i think this is a setup to drop some body weight. i believe lance can win the giro and the tour with one arm. so, don't be surprised if this broken collarbone deal was not planned all along.

how much does an arm weigh?

i think he will have a new voice-command shifter that works by bluetooth, freeing up some of the demand for a second arm.

honestly, the only reason he doesn't ride a unicycle is cuz it is too light for the race weight requirements.


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's video from just after the crash.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3-5gS7YbOM

Mike


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The story is now on the front page of the NY Times website with the caption "... jeopardizing his chances at winning an eighth Tour de France."

As if.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

That's really depressing news. 

Just goes to show, and I'm sure anyone here who's raced can attest...that you can prepare and prep down to the letter and in the end, it's still a crap shoot on some level.

I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

WTF was that road doing in a bike race of that caliber?!?!

I mean come on. The Romans paved roads better than that.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> The Romans paved roads better than that.


Actually, the Andalusian Moors of the late Medieval Era paved that road.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> Update: Clean collarbone fracture with no complications.


Lance could get this surgically repaired and be back riding in a week. This is not the conventional method, because the collarbone heals so well naturally. However, if your livelihood depends on it, might be a consideration.


PS-have a friend who is a surgeon in a solo practice who had this done and only lost 2-3 days of work (and hence limited $$ losses ) instead of the usual 4-6weeks. I'm putting my bets on this treatment plan on someone as motivated to succeed as Lance.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Comments from Lance and link to video footage here...http://roadcycling.co.nz/RaceTalk/armstrong-crashed-out-with-broken-collarbone.html


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the updated posts you guys!
This is a real drag! I feel bad for him. Must hurt like a SOB!


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

I crashed hard in a mountain bike race back in the begining of September, got a Ti upgrade and was back on my road bike in 2 weeks. Back on the mountain bike and racing cross at the end of October.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sorry, uzzie.
looks like we now know who will contest the giro and who will contest le tour.

but i wont conspiracy-theory this.


----------



## xkiwi (Jul 12, 2004)

*lance on twitter..*

...says 2 hrs ago..
surgery in 2 days
m


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, looks like he needs surgery-

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hOJ5DOV_7sU5PXIKZjrDlqNbVUtQD9740UK00


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

Professional motorcycle racers (MotoGP, WSBK, etc.) break collarbones and are back in action the next weekend. Hopefully this won't slow him down much.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Collarbone Fx*



uzziefly said:


> Update: Clean collarbone fracture with no complications.
> 
> 
> 104 viewing this thread?!! Whoa..


Lance will come back after this injury ASAP...he beat cancer with meastasis to the lungs and brain.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

professional moto racers don't train on a bicycle for 25 hours a week with a HR of 120 bpm - 190

the guy has overcome worse and if anyone has the sand to do it, it's Lance


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Has Lance forgotten something?*

Lance said on the news tonight, two riders hit handlebars ahead of him and took him down. Agree with Stevesbike: bad positioning. Levi and Contador were up front, why wasn't Lance? Hmmmm.

If collarbone only a "clean fracture" he could be back racing in two or three weeks. A messy break or complete separation would take 6 weeks. I've had both.:eek6: :cryin:


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

When you get older, not only do you not recover from rides as quickly but also you dont recover from injuries as quick.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> Lance said on the news tonight, two riders hit handlebars ahead of him and took him down. Agree with Stevesbike: bad positioning. Levi and Contador were up front, why wasn't Lance? Hmmmm.


Leipheimer said, "He wasn't far from the front, as he was riding top 10 all day." What better positioning could you ask for other than being the guy pulling, which we know Lance leaves for his domestiques.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Fredrico said:


> Lance said on the news tonight, two riders hit handlebars ahead of him and took him down. Agree with Stevesbike: bad positioning. Levi and Contador were up front, why wasn't Lance? Hmmmm.
> 
> If collarbone only a "clean fracture" he could be back racing in two or three weeks. A messy break or complete separation would take 6 weeks. * I've had both*.:eek6: :cryin:



Clavicle fractures are so incredibly common in bike accidents. 

I don't get it. I've had some really ugly spills, cartwheeling endo through the air and all. I've been thrown off horses and crashed down mountainsides.

Never broke anything except a little bitty rib.

I must be made of steel I tell you!

The rest of you must be made of some cheap, poorly compressed hydroformed carbon fiber from some guy's garage experiment.  

(OEH here knocking on wood...)


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Crimeny. Must hurt like an sob.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

husonfirst said:


> Leipheimer said, "He wasn't far from the front, as he was riding top 10 all day." What better positioning could you ask for other than being the guy pulling, which we know Lance leaves for his domestiques.



Because that's what domestiques do. 


Iirc, Lance did a hell of a lot of work for Levi and the team in T.O.C.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Because that's what domestiques do.



Exactly.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Clavicle fractures are so incredibly common in bike accidents.
> 
> I don't get it. I've had some really ugly spills, cartwheeling endo through the air and all. I've been thrown off horses and crashed down mountainsides.
> 
> ...


and racers do alot of crashes where nothing breaks. How many went down with LA? And most of them rode away.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

den bakker said:


> and racers do alot of crashes where nothing breaks. How many went down with LA? And most of them rode away.



Obviously my attempt at comedic exaggeration for effect was a wash.



Oh wait. I'm not in the Lounge anymore.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

aliensporebomb said:


> Crimeny. Must hurt like an sob.


 And he can't even use any "good" drugs to knock himself out. Ouch.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

gh1 said:


> When you get older, not only do you not recover from rides as quickly but also you dont recover from injuries as quick.


You do if they bolt you together


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Because that's what domestiques do.
> 
> 
> Iirc, Lance did a hell of a lot of work for Levi and the team in T.O.C.


Absolutely right. He did.

For this race, despite nothing being said as to whom the leader is, I actually suspect Leipheimer was yet again their captain with Lance as 1st lieutenant and Alberto as a free role.

Lance could go and test his legs but his main role was probably to judge the situation and work for the team.

Even Contador said the course was more suited for Levi so that further strengthens my thoughts of Levi being the captain.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

That was a bad spill indeed but like I said, I was surprised no one else had to abandon. Well, if you take into acount him being the only one on the field, maybe that's why - he probably got thrown off or something.

He was near the front actually. Check out what Levi said. Just bad luck I suppose.

I've not recalled a race where Lance actually crashed out or even broke something etc. Has anyone here got the stat to back my thinking?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

thatsmybush said:


> .....


Nice one.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

ejh said:


> I crashed hard in a mountain bike race back in the begining of September, got a Ti upgrade and was back on my road bike in 2 weeks. Back on the mountain bike and racing cross at the end of October.


Man, Shimano / Campy should come out with their own line of collarbone bridges. I can see the "Dura-Ace" bridge with full hollotech aluminium where as campy will have a the Record Titanium Bridge and the SuperRecord Carbon Bridge with 11 drill holes instead of 10.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> sorry, uzzie.
> looks like we now know who will contest the giro and who will contest le tour.
> 
> but i wont conspiracy-theory this.


And the #1 tag goes tooooooo..... Alberto Contador Velasco! For the Giro that is.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> If he didn't want to ride with Contador, why didn't he just say so?


Yeah, why'd he have to hurt himself? The things people do these days to get away from something. Disgusting!   :blush2:


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Tig said:


> *I think it's amazing that Lance has raced so many professional years without breaking a clavicle. Team protection helped quite a bit, but luck had to be a factor as well.*


Lance had really great reflexes and mental alertness all those early years. 

I'm sorry to say it, but this wouldn't have happened 5 years ago. 

Anyways this is a big let down for what I was hoping would be an interesting Giro. 

Tour of Spain would be possible if he rehabs, I only wish he'd race it.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

heathb said:


> Lance had really great reflexes and mental alertness all those early years.
> 
> I'm sorry to say it, but this wouldn't have happened 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


Possible. But, 3 years of not racing take a little sharpness and reflexes out of you for sure.

But it does sound like it was hard to avoid in that the riders went down right in front of him, at high speed, thus leaving no time to brake or swerve without crashing as well, especially with the former likely to result in flipping over.


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

CARBON110 said:


> professional moto racers don't train on a bicycle for 25 hours a week with a HR of 120 bpm - 190
> 
> the guy has overcome worse and if anyone has the sand to do it, it's Lance




Not all of them do a lot of cycling, but cycling is a portion of many of their training regiments. Reigning WSBK champion Troy Bayliss has even competed in a few cycling races, and did fairly respectable if I remember right. You might be surprised at their fitness levels, it's not NASCAR. They don't just sit there and go in circles. Regardless of their heartrate I doubt riding a 200+mph, 330+lb motorcycle is easy with a non-injured collarbone. Let alone one that's got a pin in it. 

At any rate, hope Lance recovers fast!


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Meh, he was overweight, slow and old anyway, this might do him some good.

Sorry to see him hurt, but I'll be looking forward to races without all the Lance hoopla.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

iamnotfilip said:


> Sorry to see him hurt, but I'll be looking forward to races without all the Lance hoopla.






Amen.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

The Tedinator said:


> Pictures at 11!
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20090323/armstrong-cae-abandona-castilla-leon/455839.shtml


Dang! Heal up Lance!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iamnotfilip said:


> _Meh, he was overweight, slow and old anyway, this might do him some good._
> 
> Sorry to see him hurt, but I'll be looking forward to races without all the Lance hoopla.


Here we go again.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> Here we go again.



No kidding. I mean, bike races were sooooo boring during those years. And he did absolutely nothing to promote awareness and apprecitation the sport here in the U.S.A. I'm sure no youngsters got into bike riding/racing due to his influence whereas they might have ended up fat, unhappy and unhealthy. I'm sure no cancer patients have ever been encouraged by his fortitude.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

iamnotfilip said:


> Meh, he was overweight, slow and old anyway, this might do him some good.
> 
> Sorry to see him hurt, but I'll be looking forward to races without all the Lance hoopla.


If Lance misses these up coming tours it will cost millions of dollars for a lot of people that depended on all that hoopla to drum up business.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

heathb said:


> If Lance misses these up coming tours it will cost millions of dollars for a lot of people that depended on all that hoopla to drum up business.


From the marketing point of view, all he needs to do is race and finish decently.

From his personal stance, well, he'd like to do well of course.

From a spectator's point of view (yes I'm a fan), it'll be good to see him get a very good result just because well, it'll be cool to watch someone a little older do well. While it'd be absolutely wonderful for him and fans if he dominates, I'd like to see him be thereabouts but somehow get a good result with one or 2 impressive stages. Not talking about the TdF here but maybe the Dauphine and the Vuelta perhaps now that he's injured.

IMO etc.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> No kidding. I mean, bike races were sooooo boring during those years. And he did absolutely nothing to promote awareness and apprecitation the sport here in the U.S.A. I'm sure no youngsters got into bike riding/racing due to his influence whereas they might have ended up fat, unhappy and unhealthy. I'm sure no cancer patients have ever been encouraged by his fortitude.


So, you're saying I'm not a youngster? Or that I'd end up fat? :cryin:

//I actually started riding a road bike because of him/his book/his story etc. I'm not denying that at all. 

///Like teoteoteo said, a LOT of domestiques, not to mention super domestiques even, would give anything to have the power outputs he's put up since his last testing when he came back to racing. I guess then by definition of Lance being overweight, slow and old, that means many young, skinny dudes wish they're as old and slow as Lance is.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*I'm not a fan....but*



iamnotfilip said:


> Meh, he was overweight, slow and old anyway,


where do you come up with this stuff? Ok, older, but slow and overweight? Please..




iamnotfilip said:


> this might do him some good.


I agree here, forced layoffs can be good for performance and motivation.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Clavicle fractures are so incredibly common in bike accidents.
> 
> I don't get it. I've had some really ugly spills, cartwheeling endo through the air and all. I've been thrown off horses and crashed down mountainsides.
> 
> ...


My excuse is I never know how to land. Me and the bike go down like that skit in Laugh In, if you remember. When the bike hits the ground, I'm still on it in my riding position, arms clutching the handlebars for dear life, feet on the pedals at nine oclock. My shoulders hit the asphalt or in one case curb first.:cryin:
The bikes have always survived fine, with only knicks on the brake hoods and saddles, while I'm laid up for a month.

Everybody says if you separate from the bike, you can tuck and roll. I've never even had time to think about that one!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Plus he was our chance at decent Giro coverage. 

He may still ride it (probably to train through- I guess they would feature Kloden or Levi maybe?) though:



> Bruyneel said the team was also "not ruling out the Giro at all. I think it's perfectly possible."
> 
> "Being at the start of the Giro is no problem," Bruyneel said. "But he has to have at least a decent level to be in the race and to compete at a certain level. ... Now it's almost clear that he's not going to be able to be a contender but we just have to change our focus and try to do the Giro, if he can get to the start, with another mentality."


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/news/story?id=4011763


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

Astana says Armstrong will be in Tour de France

Bruyneel said Tuesday "A broken collarbone in the month of March does not at all compromise the start of the Tour de France or your performance in the Tour de France."

Bruyneel said the team was "not ruling out the Giro at all."

"Being at the start of the Giro is no problem,"


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> So, you're saying I'm not a youngster? Or that I'd end up fat? :cryin:
> 
> //I actually started riding a road bike because of him/his book/his story etc. I'm not denying that at all.



No you misinterpreted what I was saying. I was _agreeing_ with your comment!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Clavicle fractures are so incredibly common in bike accidents.
> 
> I don't get it. I've had some really ugly spills, cartwheeling endo through the air and all. I've been thrown off horses and crashed down mountainsides.
> 
> ...



LOL, Thats what I thought.. Kamikaze downhill, MTB worlds. Crit crashes,,no worries.
riding down my own street, doored! collarbone and hip, missed 2 months of work...
Now Im fat......and old

Brian


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Broken collarbones and dissing the Motocross guys? I think I read somewhere that motocross guys test out to be right at the top of the fittness scale: Ahead of runners, hocky players, cyclists, etc. Dunno where I read that but I have wrestled a MX bike around and broken my collarbone on one as well as raced my bike for many years.

Racing an MX bike IS tough work. At the top levels I have no doubt the difference between winners and also-rans is largely due to conditioning as well as talent. You don't just sit on those motorbikes and get carried round that track, doing those 300' 35' high triple jumps for 3 full-tilt twenty minute motos(heats) with weenie legs.
just sayin'
Don Hanson


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Update if you haven't heard. The fracture is worse than they first thought. Surgery on Wednesday to insert a metal plate. In Armstrong's words "At the doc's office. I guess it wasn't such a "clean" fracture after all. Bummer. Have a CT scan now"


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Armstrong" Giro is still very doable". Full press conference transcript here:
http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/armstrong-the-giro-is-still-very-doable.html


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> No you misinterpreted what I was saying. I was _agreeing_ with your comment!


I forgot to put a  at the end of the :cryin:

There. 

//How could I not get what tehh OEH was tehh saying?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I suppose he'd be a super domestique for Levi now perhaps.

I really, really hope Levi could actually win the Giro despite the notoriety of the crazy mountains it's known for.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> I guess then by definition of Lance being overweight, slow and old, that means many young, skinny dudes wish they're as old and slow as Lance is.


I do, I do!!!!!!! Oh wait, I am not a young skinny dude. I'm a 6'1 190# 39yo Luekemia survivor that finds his story incredibly inspirational. I did not start riding because of him but....I would have never wached or even followed road racing without him drawing me in. Until you have been there, you never understand what he does for people when he makes appearences at hospitals and cancer clinics and, to see him visit kids with cancer brings instant tears to my eyes. 
With that said, I have become inspired this year (before I turn 40) to get down to 180# and ride stronger than I ever have before. :thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

monocognizant said:


> I do, I do!!!!!!! Oh wait, I am not a young skinny dude. I'm a 6'1 190# 39yo Luekemia survivor that finds his story incredibly inspirational. I did not start riding because of him but....I would have never wached or even followed road racing without him drawing me in. Until you have been there, you never understand what he does for people when he makes appearences at hospitals and cancer clinics and, to see him visit kids with cancer brings instant tears to my eyes.
> With that said, I have become inspired this year (before I turn 40) to get down to 180# and ride stronger than I ever have before. :thumbsup:


Sounds like you could make a comeback of your own too given the age similarities with Lance. 

Glad to hear you kicked leukemia's butt. Ride safe man and keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I doubt Levi could win the Giro, those climbs would be a bit much for him.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

heathb said:


> I doubt Levi could win the Giro, those climbs would be a bit much for him.


My thoughts too. I hope he can pull out enough in the ITTs to get the W and just stick close enough to reduce the losses.

Then again, last year, on the L'Angliru in the Vuelta, he was pretty darned effin good I must say and held back even for the sake of teamwork.

So, he CAN ride those hills very well too. It's just whether he's gunning for it or not perhaps.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Update on Lance:



Lance Armstrong said:


> LA: I’d never done this before. I knew it hurt like hell and whenever you have a big pain like that your mind tells you to feel it to make sure nothing is sticking out but at the same time you’re a little scared to feel it! So I took a quick brush with my hand over my collarbone and what I thought were cables from my radio in fact weren’t. So I realized then it was broken pretty good.


OMFG! That's just sickening. To those of you who've fractured your clavicle before, Good God! It makes me cringe to read it and think about it happening.

I've broken my wrist before (both bones at the same time too) and while that hurt, I'm sure a clavicle fracture is just insane. 

Now, my shoulder surgery... Maybe it's a similar thing.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

monocognizant said:


> I do, I do!!!!!!! Oh wait, I am not a young skinny dude. I'm a 6'1 190# 39yo Luekemia survivor that finds his story incredibly inspirational. I did not start riding because of him but....I would have never wached or even followed road racing without him drawing me in. Until you have been there, you never understand what he does for people when he makes appearences at hospitals and cancer clinics and, to see him visit kids with cancer brings instant tears to my eyes.
> With that said, I have become inspired this year (before I turn 40) to get down to 180# and ride stronger than I ever have before. :thumbsup:


Fantastic. 


I really, really, really despise Leukemia.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

-Matt82- said:


> Not all of them do a lot of cycling, but cycling is a portion of many of their training regiments. Reigning WSBK champion Troy Bayliss has even competed in a few cycling races, and did fairly respectable if I remember right. You might be surprised at their fitness levels


Troy's special made roadbikes have been featured many times.

















I remember Kevin Schwantz (who loves to ride road & MTB these days) in his early days crash hard at Daytona racing a smaller size class and breaking his wrist. He splinted it up and raced later the same day and made the podium. Talk about someone who knows how to break bones?


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

lookrider said:


> where do you come up with this stuff? Ok, older, but slow and overweight? Please..


By overweight, I mean he looks more like he did in his pre-cancer days then in his tour winning days. He has more muscle and broader chest and shoulders, undoubtedly from hitting the gym in his time off, which increases his aerodynamic drag. This may do him good in one day races, but for grand tours (which is what he is mostly interested in I assume) I think it's a hindrance.

By slow, OK, it's still early in the season, but he is getting caught in situations (the crash) that he would avoid otherwise. Also I've seen him struggle quite a bit throughout (expression on face and body), and get dropped when tempo picks up (MSR) to warrant this. Of course this isn't really indicative of anything it's more of a jab at him and his fans.

One thing I do give him credit for is entering many more races than he did before.

To all others, I am not trying to say Lance is bad for the sport or trying to convince you of this. I like the noble cause of his foundation and all the money it raises. If you took up cycling because of Lance, good for you and props to Lance. But I personally don't like the guy as a cyclist and enjoy the racing without the guy much more. I just think he's time is passed, and all the attention he draws is bad for cycling in the long run (if it draws more people just because of him, there will be another drop off when he leaves, and this is not a fan base that you really care about in the long run).


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Surgery was successful, but more complicated than originally thought. They put in a five inch stainless steel plate with 12 screws.

http://roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/armstrong-surgery-complex-but-successful.html


----------

